# Millie is Being Spayed on Monday



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's going in tomorrow morning at 9am to be spayed.

I have to say, I'm really not looking forward to it  I feel quite mean for some reason.

I think I will take a for a little walk as usual first thing and then drive straight to the vets afterwards, rather than coming home for breakfast. I obviously have to leave her at the vets, which she will not enjoy and will get distressed. (You should have heard the noise she made at the weekend, when I popped into a cafe to grab a take away coffee )

I know its a silly question, but do you think she'll remember and not trust me to take her to the vets again!

I have to take her NI food in too, as they only have kibble or tinned.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww good luck, im sure she will forgive you especially if you give her lots of fuss and a treat when you collect her. xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly's turn tomorrow as well  I'm just hoping that Lolly's previous very positive experiences of the vets will help with future visits. (Our vet makes a big thing about us seeing her monthly for 'fun' visits so that Lolly will hopefully feel relaxed when we go tomorrow and in the future) 

I'm dreading the few days afterwards, trying to keep her calm (not the easiest thing with 2 kids around, although they are old enough to know they should be keeping her calm), stop her jumping on the furniture and downstairs. Tips on how to do these things will be greafully received. 

Also what size vest did people buy? I haven't got one in ready for Lolly. I know we'll be sent home with a horrible collar and I'm (probably foolishly) hoping that Lolly won't be too bothered by her wound. I'll buy a vest quick smart if I feel she would be happier in one.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We felt terrible when we took our two in to have their ops and massive guilt but knew deep down it was for the best. I thought they may never want to go to the vets again but they still pull to get in through the door to see who is inside to fuss them!!!  Good luck x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

what are these vests you mention? are they especially designed for protecting the op wound and where do you get them from?xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> what are these vests you mention? are they especially designed for protecting the op wound and where do you get them from?xx


I think they are baby vests/onesies with the poppers at the bottom. they cover the wound and hopefully stop the dog licking/bothering it without the need for a lampshade collar.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

They are baby vests, you know, the ones with the poppers on the bottom? They are fab and can be used instead of the cone. I had Maisy spayed after her first season at 13 months and couldn't find a baby vest to fit her so bought a girls 9- 10 years old t shirt and sewed some poppers on the bottom of it! It worked a treat! She didn't lick or bother her wound at all and has healed up really well


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow and ask the vet what he/she thinks about the vests as our nurse said it is better not to use them unless absolutely necessary as the wound heals quicker if the air can get to it!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow and ask the vet what he/she thinks about the vests as our nurse said it is better not to use them unless absolutely necessary as the wound heals quicker if the air can get to it!


Sorry - bit slow on the posting and have seen the vests have been used with success so ignore me lol


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Fingers crossed for sweet Milly and Lolly! xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope both girls' ops go well and they recover quickly. We all feel guilty about putting them through surgery, but we do it for their benefit and a few days down the road it'll all be behind you and they'll be back to normal x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

good luck to both doggies being spayed. With regard to them being scared of going to the vets again, Betty has been fine luckily as i had the same fear. I look forward to hearing how they both are later. xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awwww hope everything goes ok. I'm yet to break the news to Poppy that her turn to be spayed is fast approaching.

Simon


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just dropped Lolly off :cry2: She was her usual excited self with the vet - just starving and desperately trying to jump up to where she knows the treats are kept at the vets!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice posts and reassurances that Millie wont hate me or the vet. 

Vests are bought and waiting, hoping 18-24 months will be ok. I asked the lady in the shop if I could borrow a tape measure as I wanted to measure from the underarm to the hip. She looked a bit confused, so I explained they were for my dog. I'm sure she didn't hear me, as she just acknowledged it in a cursory manner :talktohand:

She'll probably realise what I said hours later, then she'll be confused. lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly home and feeling very sorry for herself out:

Hubby bought her in in her travel crate and she hasn't moved out of it. She only just managed to lift her head up to see me when I got home. 

We also have 18-24 month vests ready. Fingers crossed she feels a bit more like her old self tomorrow (although please not as lively as I'm not looking forward to trying to keep her calm with no running or jumping!!)


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

:hug: Janet, I hope she perks up a little (but not too much!) soon xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's back. Feeling quite washed out and subdued, which is fine. Thought I'd share this photo with you. She hasn't budged in the last hour 

Vest only just fits !


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh that looks a bit tight, bless her!! Is she bigger than you thought then? 

I hope she perks up soon, she does look sorry for herself!

:hug: xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Julie - how sweet! I don't think Lolly will be wearing her vest tonight as she still hasn't come out of her travel crate! We'll have to see before we put her in her crate tonight whether we can get the vest on her or go with the buster collar.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oh that is so cute bless her


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor puppy girls! I hope they both have a fast recovery.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahhhh - Get well soon girls - dreading Treacle going for hers x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

love the picture of Millie in her vest!! It does make me realise how little Betty is as she was in age 3 to 6 month old vests!!!!

I hope they both seem a bit more themselves tomorrow.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ooh that looks a bit tight, bless her!! Is she bigger than you thought then?
> 
> I hope she perks up soon, she does look sorry for herself!
> 
> :hug: xxx


Millie hasn't moved all evening, but just took her outside for a wee. She stood there a little wobbly but, no wee 

But have rebuttoned her vest and it fits much better 

Janet - hope Lolly is ok, I guess she's the same as Millie, completely washed out. :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope both baby girls are ok ... Mable went into the vets for her check up afterwards without any problems. The first night she just lay there as your girls are doing and then I spent the next few days sat on a quilt with heron the floor she was just happy to sit/lie most of the time and she is normally a jumpy, springy, boundy dog, Infact I had a lead on her at times so that I knew I could stop her jumping if she was to try,she was quiet for about a week really, realy feel for you both it was an awful time ... hope its over soon and they are both back to normal x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hope the girls ops went well...how long will it take to heal?xxx


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

good luck give milly a kiss from me.

Missie. xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Milly looks so sweet in her vest, bless her. They are a good solution to licking or biting the wound.

Hope Milly and Lolly are soon back to normal. xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is now wearing her pink vest. She managed to lift her head for some water and chicken and rice and even managed a little tail wag!

She's been outside and done a wee (at least I think she did. She squatted for a long time but it was dark so presuming she did one) but that little activity seemed to exhaust her and she has now been put to bed in her crate. 

I'll make sure I take a picture of her in her vest tomorrow.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just a quick update.

Millie is still tired, which I understand. she didn't want any food or water last night, but she has eaten her breakfast with gusto and had some water.

My only concern is that her girlie bits are bothering her (definitely not the operation wound). She diving at that, all jiggley like. I have noticed that they shaved that area too. On top of this, Millie hasn't been to the toilet since I got her home yesterday at 6pm  I keep taking her outside, but no sign of wanting to go. I spoke to the vets and they said leave it until this afternoon, they didn't seem unduly concerned. Hmm, not sure about this


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The shaving could be irritating her, I'd be concerned about not urinating though... now she's had a drink hopefully she'll go soon. At least the vet does nt seem unduly concerned, its a worrying time, hope she goes soon to put your mind at ease... thinking of you take care x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly keeps being bothered by her girlie bits too - although I have caught her trying to nibble her scar through her vest. She is also scratching the area a fair bit. She's still quite out of sorts but as a blessing keeps going and getting in her bed in her crate  something she very rarely did by herself before! 
Lolly was sent home with a tin of special chicken and rice food. She ate a little last night and offered her her normal kibble this morning which she was horrified at (she kept knocking the bowl with her nose in disgust) so I gave her some more of the tinned stuff which she wolfed down. I hope she doesn't get too used to the wet tinned food as there's no way we'll be continuing with that 
Lolly has done a couple of wee's last night and this morning and the most disgustingly runny, smelly poo this morning  
She has a check up with the vets tomorrow morning.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Presume the body knows that runny poo needs no straining.. or maybe just by removing the uterus will disturb the bowel causing it to be slightly upset. Hugs to Lolly and Millie x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that if Lolly is bothering her wound, I personally would put a collar on when I couldn't supervise her closely. I'm not convinced that the vest will completely stop her causing it problems. Bio yoghurt might help both girls to settle their tummies, as they have probably been given antibiotics?
Wish them both a speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Julie and Janet, I do hope that the girls are feeling back to normal soon and the vet checks go well. Feeling quite relieved that Obi doesn't have to go through this but then I have no idea about male neutering yet  but need to look in to sooner rather later.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope Lolly and Millie are feeling better


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My son toook James back to the vet tonight. Who checked out Millie's lack of toileting. They still didn't seem too concerned. They checked her bladder and bowel and said both were fine and not full.

I'm going to have to get the bio yogurt in tomorrow, this is bothering me. But I guess there could be an outside chance that she is going and I'm missing it 

On the upside, Millie is quite perky  I'll leave out a puppy pad tonight, just in case everything suddenly kicks into action !!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> My son toook James back to the vet tonight. !!!


Has Millie suddenly changed name and ***!! 

I hope Millie manages to go soon. We've been taking Lolly out into the garden on her lead (as advised by the vet to ensure she doesn't get to lively and bouncy) so no chance we can miss it. She's done plenty of wee's today and eaten and drank well. She's beginning to feel like her old self again as well and even had a look at the stairs . I got nothing done in the house today (I didn't even bother to get dressed ) as I was trying to watch Lolly as much as possible and keep the household calm. I'm thinking tomorrow will be much harder than today trying to keep Lolly from jumping on the furniture and going upstairs.

On the plus side she is still taking herself off to her crate by herself to get comfy and rest


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Has Millie suddenly changed name and ***!!
> 
> I hope Millie manages to go soon. We've been taking Lolly out into the garden on her lead (as advised by the vet to ensure she doesn't get to lively and bouny) so no chance we can miss it. She's done plenty of wee's today and eaten and drank well. She's beginning to feel like her old self again as well and even had a look at the stairs . I got nothing done in the house today (I didn't even bother to get dressed ) as I was trying to watch Lolly as much as possible and keep the household calm. I'm thinking tomorrow will be much harder than today trying to keep Lolly from jumping on the furniture and going upstairs.
> 
> On the plus side she is still taking herself off to her crate by herself to get comfy and rest


LOL, oops, right old typo. How about son James took Millie to the vet 

I've had to work on and off today, so couldn't keep a 100% eye on her. 

Millie has ran up the stairs a couple of times and for the first time ever jumped onto our bed !! So much for keeping her calm


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> LOL, oops, right old typo. How about son James took Millie to the vet
> 
> I've had to work on and off today, so couldn't keep a 100% eye on her.
> 
> Millie has ran up the stairs a couple of times and for the first time ever jumped onto our bed !! So much for keeping her calm


Lol! I think I was just using Lolly's confinement as an excuse to be lazy!!!  Don't tell the hubby! lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Another quick update - Millie has been to the toilet  :whoo: 

She is full of beans and mischief again, yay.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh thank goodness for that - you must be relieved?!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yay for Millie - What a relief for both of you!!! lol

Took Lolly for her post spay checkup at the vets today. She bounded in very excited to see her favourite vet and nurse! The vet was very pleased with her and said as the vest was quite loose on her tummy she is happy for Lolly to continue wearing it :iagree:

Unfortunately though Lolly has been terribly bothered by her ear today and luckily the vet spotted it too and has given her drops. The vet couldn't believe how quickly the muck had built up as she had only checked it while Lolly was there on Monday!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Are we all having a lazy day today?

My day is too calm... I need some ciaos

Oakley and Honey are just chilling next to me, kids are not here and hubby at work.

Just keep looking at puppy pics on the forum.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, would you like some more of Izzy to look at? I may have one or two! Should have had video out earlier - Izzy took hold of small fleecy bed in her mouth, tipped it onto her head and was running around wearing it - she was like a wee but very fast tortoise! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

bring on more Izzy please xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad the girls are on the road to recovery! xxx


----------

